
Lock-Free GC Handles in Mono - evincarofautumn
http://www.mono-project.com/news/2016/08/16/lock-free-gc-handles/
======
evincarofautumn
Hey, I’m the author and one of the engineers who worked on this feature. Happy
to answer any questions. :)

